# My Mum is sleepy - Poppy



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Poppy,

I have to admit I am guilty of late night 'ants in the pants' too! Sometimes I just want the wonderful day I had not to end! I see my Mom's eyes start to close and I think "OH NO! NOT YET" and I run to my toy box and get my favorite 'toy of the day', jump up on the bed and shove it in her face to let her know the night is young and I just want to have fun!!!!! 
Once in a while, that works................but most of the time I end up laying there counting gophers. (My mom counts sheep..... Whats a sheep? Never seen one! Do they look like LambChop?) 

Your Friend

MOLLY


Note from Molly's Mom.......I have insomnia, so it is usually around 2a.m. that she will do this.....just as I am falling asleep!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think my Mum would get very growly if I did that, Molly! She gets fairly growly if I need to get up more than twice in the night, especially if I need to stay out for ages and eat grass. Usually we are really tired at bedtime and go to sleep straight away - Mum says she is still making up for 40 years of never getting quite enough sleep and we are ready to dream about rabbits and running across the fields and going to the park and other nice things. But Sophy is a bit fussy about where she sleeps, and when she is uncomfy she mithers very quietly until something is done about it!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My Mom gets woke up when Jax, my cat yowls to be let in the house. He yowls very loud and it wakes me too. This is bad cause my Mom has that insomnia and usually Jax starts up once she is finally getting sleepy. Love, Asta.

Oh Molly, I have seen sheep and they are like LambChop only way bigger.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Poppy,

This is Noelle. My sister Francis keeps us up at night, too. She moves to the left side of the bed and lies down. Then just when Mom and I are fallsing asleep, Francis moves to the right side of the bed. She moves around and around like a clock hand. It drives my mom so crazy that Francis is no longer allowed to sleep in our beds. She has to sleep in a different room by herself. I wonder if Francis moves arounds and arounds still?
I don't know. Mom and I is too busy sleeping.

What's breakfast in bed? Hows does I gets my Mom to does this for me? I would likes that.
Yum!

Your friend for always and forever,
Noelle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooh, we used to have breakfast in bed! It was when we got up very early and went out for pees and poos and then came in and went back to bed and had some biscuits to keep us going till real breakfst. But now we have meat and vegetables and stuff for breakfast we don't seem to get it one the bed anymore - I wonder why? Perhaps Sophy persuades Mum go to bed so early that when we wake up she is ready to get up, even when it is very, very early and still dark?
Poppy xx


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Great doggie tales - love them all!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I like sleeping just as much as I like playing. My hoomans say that it's because I'm so busy I need to recharge my batteries. I don't know about that...I don't know what batteries are. I just know I'm on the go all day long then I get super sleepy at night. And I can sleep until eleven if the hoomans want to do that...as long as I get to go pee when I first wake up! They don't do this often though...I'm usually too crazy when I do get up.

My favourite thing to do is either flop beside my nice warm hooman and kick them if I don't have enough room...OR I will wait until she's almost asleep and go up to her head and say good night by licking her face. I don't know why she doesn't appreciate it though? 

-Honey


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Mums can be so funny about their sleep being disturbed! My mum gets a food delivery on Monday mornings so when our delivery man drops it off at 1 or 2am I wake up and stand up on the bed and shout ‘thank you’ as loud as I can. Then mum wakes up because she can’t hear as well as me and gets cranky that I woke her! But she always tells me to be polite and isn’t saying thanks being polite??? This happens every week. I just have to say thanks!

Rory xxx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, today it is us who are sleepy. My Mum wiggled and wriggled and coughed and jiggled and turned over and coughed some more and went on doing it for hours and hours! _Much_ worse than Sophy, because Sophy just makes a tiny whining noise, but Mum makes a very loud noise _and_ makes the whole bed bounce around like a stormy sea or an earthquake! She tells us off if we jiggle just a tiny bit to have a scratch or a lick, too. I had to go right down to the bottom of the bed to get away from all the rumpus. When she finally went to sleep, very late indeed, I got close to her on one side and Sophy got close on the other side and Pippin-cat lay on her feet so that she had to stay still for a bit, but she still started coughing again as soon as she woke up. Mum says she has caught a bug - I think she should let it go again, like she did the jackdaws that came down the chimney yesterday, because it is making even more noise than they did!
Poppy xx


----------

